# Children desperate for a horse



## haylz22

My children are desperate for a horse, they go horse riding once a week and love it, they always help out with their cousins horse, in the school holidays they will get up early and go and clean the stable out etc and do anything their cousin will let them 

they are 8 and 6 and i think they are too young but their dad disagrees


----------



## Guest

My daughters had her own pony since she was abut 6,its great for them,there are a lot of things you need to be clued up about when owning a horse.Many riding establishments will offer horse care courses.the riding part is just a small side to horse ownership.correct care and feeding is nessasary to promote good health.Here are some things to consider...
1.where to keep pony,home,livery,field down the road.
2.cost of feeding
3.foot care
4.worming
5.vet care/jabs(a typical call out out of hours for a case of colic for example cost me £180)
6.insurance,3rd party minimum
7.who will care for pony when on hols?
8.have you time for daily workload?(especially in winter with dark nights)
Also young children get fed up with new things quickly!good luck


----------



## Sophia

I've had ponies and horses since I was 4 or 5 - but then my Mum is horsey and had her own at the time. 

At their age, their are a lot of things that they won't be able to do for themselves - which means that either you, or if another person (e.g. if you keep it at full livery or something) will have to be responsible for.

It's a tough one - I think ponies can teach children a lot - but it's ultimately your responsibility. I would say though, that if you already think they are too young, I would wait a little bit.


----------



## haylz22

im not really a horse person but i would do it for them, my friend had a horse from a young age and has already offered to help me, also spoke to the horse riding school they go to and they can have the horse there obviously it costs but they will do all the mucking out, feeding etc 

im still not sure maybe see if they still want one in 6 months and re-evaluate


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake

i have had horses since i was 7 but i went to pony club since i was and had to know what i was doing before i was aloud my own also had to realise it was my job to muck out and to care fore them aswell as ride and here i am 15 and still into it i think you get more confidence iof riding your horse imho because you know what there capable of but the onlything is if you buy one i would suggest take someone who can ride as i am 15 now and no what i want or m capable of handling but a few years ago i would of said yes to any horse that looked good eg micheal i ended up with everything i didnt need but now we have got over that and are on the way of him bahaving although hes still a foal and it needs to be reliable and sensible well behaved if its going to be a childs pony hope this helped if not tell me to shut up lol


----------



## wizard1st

would not say they are too young,but if your not sure then I would not buy
have you not thought about loan you can get full loans or short term or even loan to buy..this would give you all time to get use to the idea and to find out
if having your own pony is a good idea..Would love to help you more but only have youngsters just now..Good luck


----------



## Guest

some riding schools offer a working livery where they use your horse for lessons,in return for free livery.


----------



## michelleice

my daughter had her first pony at 3yrs of age a little miniature Shetland teaches them respect and how to look after animals from young age, i suggest getting a pony on loan that way if u feel its a bad mistake you can return the pony without hassle of selling on also great children's ponies are hard to come by to be honest so loaning is better way to get full understanding of there temperament as well.


----------



## sokeldachshunds

I have had horses all my life and still have.
I cant imagine not having a horse in my life.
when I was younger and the rest of the kids where hanging around street corners I was out riding on the fell.
The main thing before you decide to get a pony is to add up the cost of keeping a horse bearing in mind if you dont have land and stables you will have to have livery costs.
then one of the adults must know what they are doing as at that age the kids wont be old enough to take 100% of the resposability.
If you do get one you will then have the issues of a few years down the line they will need to upgrade to a bigger horse


----------



## Steffie

As others have said keep in mind the cost of keeping a pony and the looking after needed. Like Michelleice has said get one on loan if you do want them to have a pony. A 6yr old helps me out with my pony shes really good at it but i personally wouldnt let her look after him without my supervision. I started riding when i was 7. When i was 8 i helped out at a local riding school. i started by loaning one of the ponies there.


----------



## haylz22

sorry this may sound like a stupid question but how can you get a pony on loan?


----------



## sokeldachshunds

haylz22 said:


> sorry this may sound like a stupid question but how can you get a pony on loan?


Some people who have ponys or horses they can no longer use or keep for some reason put them out on free loan rather than sell them.
If you do think about getting a loan pony make sure you sign a contract so that both sides know from the start how long the pony will be with you.
I know someone who took a pony on loan and the owner said it was a long term loan but 3 months later they decided they where selling it for a crazy amount of money and it broke the kids heart when she had to give it up


----------



## PonyyLoverr

I have had horses since i was 4 yr old

shared with my mum until she knew i was capable enough

im now 13 and still have horses !

full loan with view to buy , horses are expensive to keep and look after, not like a car, you buy it and can leave it for a few days, or a dog that will just run round the garden


----------



## michelleice

getting a pony on loan: Some ponies are advertised for loan this can be part loan where you share horse with the owner or full loan where the horse is yours.

You can also try 3 month loan before you buy the pony most horses for sale site have a loan link as well for ponies/horses avalible for loan.


----------



## bee112

haylz22 said:


> My children are desperate for a horse, they go horse riding once a week and love it, they always help out with their cousins horse, in the school holidays they will get up early and go and clean the stable out etc and do anything their cousin will let them
> 
> they are 8 and 6 and i think they are too young but their dad disagrees


I think it would be a great idea, will teach your kids to be responsible for something, 6 and 8 is a good age as they'll be willing to put hard work in!


----------



## haylz22

i will try and find out where i can loan a horse for the time being and see how that goes. anyone recommend a reliable site/place for on loan horses


----------



## sokeldachshunds

haylz22 said:


> i will try and find out where i can loan a horse for the time being and see how that goes. anyone recommend a reliable site/place for on loan horses


there is places like Horses for Sale, Horses for Loan, Ponies for Sale, Equestrian Clearance and Horsesboxes for Sale. or Free local classified ads in Horse Loans on Ad Trader UK classifieds or Horses For Loan And Ponies For Loan With Horse & Hound - Horse Classifieds
there is loads more aswell


----------



## Guest

Hi, I would suggest you get a half loan/half share first to see how you go. On the days that you agree to look after the pony you will have all the daily care, as if it was your own. The difference between half and full loan is with half loan the owner will make the decisions about the pony's welfare and can tell you what you need to do both daily and in emergency situations. With half loan you won't have to arrange vet visits, farrier apts, buy or choose the feed. It's a chance to learn loads without having full responsibility for the pony. 

Owning or full loaning a pony is not just about knowing how to deal with things going wrong, its about knowing how to prevent things going wrong in the first place. If you know nothing about horsecare, first aid, signs of serious illness/disease you will be calling the vet for every little thing (or else ignoring something that looks insignificant but is actually serious) and this will get expensive. My vet charges £80 callout, this is doubled if you call out of hours/bank hol/weekends. Any treatment involving repeat visits or visits to the vet hospital can easily run to hundreds of pounds, just for something that looked like a small cut. 

You really need to learn more before taking on a full loan or owning. It's not in the pony's best interests for you to take one on then learn as you go. With a half loan you have the best of both worlds because the owner will make all the difficult decisions and you will pick up so much knowledge just from hanging around a stable yard.

Whether half loaning, full loaning or owning: When you go to see the pony take an experienced horseperson. You will need a pony with a quiet and kind temperament, who is well trained. Having to work to get the pony moving is better than one with no brakes! See the pony ridden by the owner first, if they won't, be suspicioius. If possible arrive half hour early and hang around unobtrusively, to check it isn't being worked into the ground before you arrive, making it appear quiet natured when actually it's a loony. If the pony seems suitable let both your children ride to see they can both manage it. Be aware that some ponies are different personalities when in an arena or out on the road/bridleway etc. Make sure your children can handle the pony in all situations. If buying, arrange for the pony to be vetted, by a vet which is not the current owner's vet. This ensures the pony is healthy and suitable for the job you want it for. This is only the basics, there's lots more you need to know before buying.

Good luck! x


----------



## jackson

If you're an inexperienced owner, one of the most sensibel things you could do is to get a pony to share with it's owner. That means you 'loan' the pony for a few days a week, pre agreed with the owner. On those days, the pony is yours to look after and ride as if it were yours (providing you stick to the terms of the agreement). The other days the owner uses/looks after the pony. 

There are a few reasons sharing may be best intially. The owner will be around to help you and offer advice, you won't have full responsibilty for the pony, you won't have the full costs of the pony, you will be able to get a feel for what pony owning is like without having to go twice daily, every single day, at first. You will alos get more of a feel for how interested your chldren really are, once they are out for hours a day in the freezing cold of winter, when stable duties may take up so much of the daylight hours there isn't even time to ride. 

Having a horse is not a hobby, it is a lifestyle really. Your whole life has to revolve around it, unless you can afford to pay for 'full livery' where someone else does everything for you.


----------



## littledoll

Hi
I've had horses since i was 8 i'm now 30!! and my children nearly 11, 8 and 3 now have ponies! I do have to say that my children go in waves of being interested especially younger 2 as they've always been round horses it's nothing new or exciting. If your not a horsey person i.e had horses before I would definately look into part loan 1st to gain experience. Having lessons once a week on school horses is exciting and somthing for the kids to look forward too. Having a pony round 24/7 gets to become the norm and alot of kids get bored or simply loose interest when the "have to ride,muck out, go to the yard every day. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## haylz22

thanks girls


----------



## Guest

Sharings a good idea,i have a 12.2 pony that my daughter has outgrown,she`s a star,i have a 10 year old who rides and shows her,they contribute £15 a week for unlimited use,i still do all the work.you could put a ad in your local papers,under the correct section asking for this type of share,it would be a good way forward,get your children involved in the work and riding and see how they feel 6 months down the line


----------



## DiamondHooves

hi my child was 8 when she got her pony but i have had horses for 24 years so i know a bit about them there take a lot of your time up and your childen will need your help with the pony a lot of the time but ponys are soo much fun and it is nice for childen to have this hobbie i hope this helps a little and if you do get a pony let us know and we wish you and your childen all the best with your pony


----------



## KellyB

Hi 

I definately think that giving children 'supervised' responsibility is a good thing. If you give your children the opportunity to do something they love and take responsibility for a pony I think their dad will be suprised at how mature and responsible they can be. I know when I was their age ponys were all I could think about, when I was about 14 I used to help out at the local riding school, they were definately character building days, the happiest days of my youth!!


----------



## momentofmadness

My eldest is 9.. He rode from four gave up at 5 and then at 8 has restarted.. He They are very expensive hobbies and if I didn't have a horse and I wasn't into it.. I can guaranteed I would find him a cheaper hobby


----------



## panda-23-marie

your children are still very young and will outgrow any animal you buy for them within a few years, leaving you with a horse that is useless but you may all be emotionally attatched to and unwilling to sell.

just bear this in mind if you choose to buy them a horse, for the animal's sake as well as yor own


----------



## daisylilymum

Decent ponies to loan are hard to come by. Also, be very careful that things are tied up legally. We loaned a pony once and six months down the line the owner rang us and said she wanted to sell for a ridiculous amount of money  We refused and said we'd bring the pony back straight away. She had nowhere to keep it, was having money problems and thought we'd be a soft touch. She rang back ten minutes later and asked for a fifth of the original price. We ended up buying him for a great price and he was a lovely pony. I've heard a lot of similar stories. Would imagine there could be similar stories with sharing? Moral of the story - be VERY careful  If I were you and I could afford it I'd buy. You can always sell the pony on if it doesn't work out x


----------



## kihee

I think your first pony is something you need to simply fall in love with and adore! Its not good enough to borrow other peoples. Sorry, I have strong views on this as I see too many children develop the wrong attitude to horses. Horses are a privelege and not something to be handed back when it all gets too hard. As for cost - pffft, its cheaper than dancing lessons!

I am happy to say we kept our kids first pony till he died aged 35 and still own the second horse who aged 23 is retired but recently came out to do a few shows with a nine year old rider. 

Horses should be a passion and a way of life otherwise buy a bicycle.

lol - this is straight from the heart.


----------



## michelleice

Agreements are important i loaned a welsh section C for my daughter years back and woman called me to say she needed to sell him and wanted £2000 for him, after i explained that the ponie wasnt worth £2000 and that i would bring him back that weeks she changed her mind and said we could keep him on loan. there is alot of aggrements you can get for loaning/sharing BHS does a few templates to give you a ruff idear one is here

http://www.bhs.org.uk/_Attachments/Resources/190_S4.pdf


----------



## tatumx

haylz22 said:


> My children are desperate for a horse, they go horse riding once a week and love it, they always help out with their cousins horse, in the school holidays they will get up early and go and clean the stable out etc and do anything their cousin will let them
> 
> they are 8 and 6 and i think they are too young but their dad disagrees


Hiya
well i totally disagree with the whole it your responsibilatie..
since the age of 4 i have been HORSE HORSE HORSE.. 
i know im only 12 but it would be a wonderfull expirience. but they do
cost alot of money i mean ALOT ! 
my horse (arab) they drugged it so it was calm and everything and we 
didnt know and as soon as we moved it too the new stable the drugs had 
worn off and if you dont vet you WILL regret this hors had something
wrong with its eye and stomage and i owned it less then 4 months and it
cost us £10,000 
yes. £10,000 
im looking for a new one now as we sold him but the actual horse its
self for little kids dont cost much no more the £800 but the stable
is about £25 a week
food is £28 a month
woodchip £7.50 week
insurance £11.40 a week
hay is £2.50 a bail and hayliege is £5 
but you could get someone too loan he/she for £25 a week
and shoeing fees £25 a month
but it cost £50 pounds every 6 weeks for horses shoes

also a little tip...:
1) Riding horses are soooo much different then normal horses
2) Also i would advise a cob, 
3) also have the horse on trial for atleast a week
4) AND DONT FORGET.. IF YOU DONT VET YOU WILLL REGRET

Your Welcome 
Anymore inquiries is
[email protected]

(;


----------



## tatumx

Hiya
well i totally disagree with the whole it your responsibilatie..
since the age of 4 i have been HORSE HORSE HORSE.. 
i know im only 12 but it would be a wonderfull expirience. but they do
cost alot of money i mean ALOT ! 
my horse (arab) they drugged it so it was calm and everything and we 
didnt know and as soon as we moved it too the new stable the drugs had 
worn off and if you dont vet you WILL regret this hors had something
wrong with its eye and stomage and i owned it less then 4 months and it
cost us £10,000 
yes. £10,000 
im looking for a new one now as we sold him but the actual horse its
self for little kids dont cost much no more the £800 but the stable
is about £25 a week
food is £28 a month
woodchip £7.50 week
insurance £11.40 a week
hay is £2.50 a bail and hayliege is £5 
but you could get someone too loan he/she for £25 a week
and shoeing fees £25 a month
but it cost £50 pounds every 6 weeks for horses shoes

also a little tip...:
1) Riding horses are soooo much different then normal horses
2) Also i would advise a cob, 
3) also have the horse on trial for atleast a week
4) AND DONT FORGET.. IF YOU DONT VET YOU WILLL REGRET

Your Welcome 
Anymore inquiries is
[email protected]

(;

And Good Luck


----------

